# Elements of Magic: Revised -- Revised Again!



## Morrus (Dec 10, 2004)

_Elements of Magic: Revised_ has been revised again! "This is version 1.2 of _Elements of Magic_, containing the version 1.1 errata from the original revised edition as well as revised and updated bookmarks and hyperlinks - and an entirely new 7-page appendix of errata, changes and augmentations to the system."  If you purchased the original _Elements of Magic: Revised_, you should have received a copy of this newest version by email.

 We like to think of _Elements of Magic_ as "the premier magic point system for d20 spellcasting", and it has proven to be an extremely popular plug-in magic system designed to replace the standard "fire and forget" system of d20 magic.  Spell lists are flexible, allowing you to build your spells modularly, using a "noun & verb" system which presents endless possible combinations.  You can _evoke lightning_, _drain time_ or _transform creature_.  There are thousands of combinations possible, making your d20 spellcaster unique, flexible and flavourful.  Don't miss out!


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Oooh! Things happen when I'm looking, too! sweet! Now if only I could remember my email address...

- Kemrain the Addled.

Got it. Recieved. Thank you muchly. It's pretty!

- Kemrain the Pleased... and Addled.


----------



## FoolishFrost (Dec 10, 2004)

<sigh>

Could somebody (who has the right) send me a copy direct?  I seem to be having trouble receiving e-mails from rpgNow...  Long story...


----------



## HellHound (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm sorry, John, but you don't have your email addy in your sig or the message. So you'll have to chase down Russ to send it to you as I'll be out of town until Sunday (otherwise I'll send it to you when I get back)


----------



## FoolishFrost (Dec 11, 2004)

mroberon@hotmail.com for the moment.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 12, 2004)

sent

I'm back home from the big city now.

If you did not receive an update email from RPGnow (and should have), email me ( mjasonparent at ambient dot ca ) and I'll check the sales records and then send you a complimentary product link.


----------



## cotton (Dec 13, 2004)

Maybe I'm crazy or something, but my copy of the revised EOM that I downloaded from rpgnow self-destructed after download!  I tried to copy the .zip from folder A to folder B and it simply disappeared!  Seriously!  Now I can't download it again!  Anyone else experience this?  Really weird...


----------



## cotton (Dec 13, 2004)

Nevermind.  I downloaded it a second time and it was fine.  Guess it was the ole' psychosis kicking up again.


----------

